# Good lord can Hilary Mantel write!



## Caragula (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/books/20...l-short-story-assassination-margaret-thatcher

Link to a short story she's written recently.  The dialogue is exquisite, the whole thing is just wonderful, a complete mastery of her craft.


----------



## Offeiriad (Sep 24, 2014)

Hilary Mantel's writing style makes me want to scream.


----------

